# Canon 600EX RT/ ST-E4 RT Availabled in quantity @ Competitive Cameras Dallas



## swingthis1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Competitive Cameras in Dallas, TX has quantity stock of both the 600EX-RT and ST-E4RT available currently. 
go to www.competitivecameras.com

Contact for pricing/shipping via phone. 

Scott ( bought 2 600EX-RT's and a ST-E4RT today.


----------

